# Worst Experience Ever at a local tackle shop!



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

So i felt the need to vent a little about Bishop's Tackle in Yorktown Virginia. I shopped for two years there and I have always tried to support Local shop owners before going to the big companies. I have bought from them over $2000 worth of stuff including G-loomis 1448c, several st croix rods, 3 avers, 2 abu's etc. Nonetheless I go there today to buy a rod and reel so I can fish tomorrow and usually buy a few setups every year. I walk into the store and say hello to Kim and she doesn't speak back and sit there looking at rods for about 10mins without her asking do i need any help(usually never happens). So I am looking at two rods a st croix mojo for $120 and a Shimano for $200. So I ask would you go any lower on the rod and she said no which was fine with me(Doesn't hurt to ask). So I chose the Shimano rod and I tell her I am going to pick up another avet sx mc and two shirts with bishops logo and I simply ask would you be willing to spool the reel for me for free. She gets an attitude and says you can go to walmart and look for discounts there and also do you ask for discounts everywhere you go! So she rubbed me the wrong way there but I let it slide. Then she goes down to her display case and says which avet with an attitude. That's when my wife saw my face turn a little and I said to her you know what for as much money I have spent with you guys and I was about to spend another $450 today with her for one rod and reel set up you sure have a bad attitude with a customer that drives all the way from Williamsburg to your store. She said she didn't feel well so she didn't feel like being bothered. John the store owner stepped out of the store earlier when I was looking at rods so he wasn't there when this transpired. So I told Kim you know what don't worry about the rod and reel or the $7-$10 worth of line you are complaining about spooling. I will never spend any money with you guys again. 

Simply it's sad that people treat their customers this way. Truth of the matter is money was never an issue and if she just simply said that she couldn't spool the line for me and smiled about it I would understand. Or at least not have an attitude about it. I don't know how hard people on here work for $450 but that's quite a bit of money to spend on one setup and to completely piss off a customer that way blows my mind especially since every time I come in there I spend quite a bit. So i'm currently looking to find another bait and tackle shop that carries similar items and I'm willing to drive further to go somewhere where a business actually appreciates their customers that are loyal! Sorry for venting but it really pissed me off especially with the amount of money I have spent there and time traveling from williamsburg to there. [/SIZE]


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

people have bad days but that's never an excuse for poor customer service. 

i would've done the same thing. it's their loss.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

_ So I told Kim you know what don't worry about the rod and reel or the $7-$10 worth of line you are complaining about spooling. I will never spend any money with you guys again._

I would have told them the same thing. Free line is almost always expected from me especially if im buying a rod too. That sucks that you have had good experiences with them in the past and then they get crappy with you this time. :beer:


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

It seems as though you have spent alot of time in that shop, why not call John and share your story with him. As a owner I am sure he would want to know.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Not defending but do you have any idea how little mark up there is in fishing tackle? I personally would never walk into anyones shop and ask for a lower price. Afterall it ain't a pawn shop or fleamarket.....


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Not defending but do you have any idea how little mark up there is in fishing tackle? I personally would never walk into anyones shop and ask for a lower price. Afterall it ain't a pawn shop or fleamarket.....


You must not like getting a good deal then. I used to work at a tackle shop and I would say 2 outa 3 people would always ask for the " local discount ". If a discount was given it would be a automatic sale. :beer:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

not that at all. i had a place for many years. after you try making a living at it then come back and tell us how it worked out for ya...


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

stripperonmypole said:


> people have bad days but that's never an excuse for poor customer service.
> 
> i would've done the same thing. it's their loss.


That's how I felt. It sucks but now I have to find a new tackle shop to go to.



map120277 said:


> _ So I told Kim you know what don't worry about the rod and reel or the $7-$10 worth of line you are complaining about spooling. I will never spend any money with you guys again._
> 
> I would have told them the same thing. Free line is almost always expected from me especially if im buying a rod too. That sucks that you have had good experiences with them in the past and then they get crappy with you this time. :beer:


Yeah I'm not sure what the deal is but my wife's expression was priceless. It was her first time in the store and I asked if she would have done the same thing by walking out and saying what I said and she said I wouldn't spend my money with them. 



drumrun said:


> It seems as though you have spent alot of time in that shop, why not call John and share your story with him. As a owner I am sure he would want to know.


Hey Drumrun. I totally understand and have thought about doing so. Fact is John and Kim are husband and wife and I do not expect to win that battle. If I do it wouldn't be 100% honest because business is all about money so John will tell me what I want to hear then side with Kim because that's his wife. Let's say best case scenario he did 100% side with me and it was honest his wife is there all the time and I don't feel comfortable anymore with them or feel wanted in that store. I did think about that though. Thanks for your thought


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> Not defending but do you have any idea how little mark up there is in fishing tackle? I personally would never walk into anyones shop and ask for a lower price. Afterall it ain't a pawn shop or fleamarket.....


Hey Mike. I totally understand from a business perspective that the profit margin may not be great from selling main items in your store and you get all profits from accessories . That's why I stated that if she just simply said that she couldn't and had a good attitude about it I wouldn't mind paying to spool the line. I just asked and got a nasty response which I did not appreciate. I definitely understand the overhead a business has especially for Mom and Pop type of stores that's why I like going to those stores opposed to the big retailers like bass pro. But in the same token if i'm going to be treated like a number I might as well go to the bigger stores. After all most consumers like Mom and Pop stores for the more personal experience and that was the total opposite I got today. Do you know of any other stores in the area that sell avet's, st croix,abu's, etc?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I feel your pain man... but one bad experience shouldn't turn you off all together. True you should ALWAYS get good service when you are a paying customer, but you know what crap happens to people that might make them "not want to be bothered". You said you've been going there for 2 years... I am assuming that you haven't dealt with this before. So don't let one time seal the deal!  Now if this is an every visit type of occurrence then I agree, take your money elsewhere. But if its just once, we've all had our bad days. Now I don't know the lady, heck I have never been to the shop so I can't speak to the lady's normal attitude. But hey, it's your money and your right to spend it where you want! LOL I just wanted to play a little devil's advocate. 

MYT


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rekeene said:


> Hey Drumrun. I totally understand and have thought about doing so. Fact is John and Kim are husband and wife and I do not expect to win that battle. If I do it wouldn't be 100% honest because business is all about money so John will tell me what I want to hear then side with Kim because that's his wife. Let's say best case scenario he did 100% side with me and it was honest his wife is there all the time and I don't feel comfortable anymore with them or feel wanted in that store. I did think about that though. Thanks for your thought


Obviously you haven't spent too much time there, John and Kim are both married, just not to each other...

Sounds to me like Kim was having a bad day, I can understand being frustrated but I think you blew it out of proportion but then again I wasn't there. As far as finding another local shop that carries the same quality gear, good luck. Grafton Bait and Tackle is down the road but I don't think they carry the same stuff.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish a rude salesperson at a tackle shop was my worst experience ever.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> I feel your pain man... but one bad experience shouldn't turn you off all together. True you should ALWAYS get good service when you are a paying customer, but you know what crap happens to people that might make them "not want to be bothered". You said you've been going there for 2 years... I am assuming that you haven't dealt with this before. So don't let one time seal the deal!  Now if this is an every visit type of occurrence then I agree, take your money elsewhere. But if its just once, we've all had our bad days. Now I don't know the lady, heck I have never been to the shop so I can't speak to the lady's normal attitude. But hey, it's your money and your right to spend it where you want! LOL I just wanted to play a little devil's advocate.
> 
> MYT


Lmao! Thanks!


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Cdog said:


> Obviously you haven't spent too much time there, John and Kim are both married, just not to each other...
> 
> Sounds to me like Kim was having a bad day, I can understand being frustrated but I think you blew it out of proportion but then again I wasn't there. As far as finding another local shop that carries the same quality gear, good luck. Grafton Bait and Tackle is down the road but I don't think they carry the same stuff.


Thanks cdog. I wasn't quite sure if it was to each other so that was my mistake. I was under assumption that they were just because they were always together. Thanks for the recommendation about grafton bait and tackle. I think i'm going to try Greg's in Portsmouth tomorrow or wednesday on my day off and get the stuff from there. From what I have been hearing they have quality stuff and are real nice people.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Come on over to P-Town. Greg will get you right. :beer:


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

map120277 said:


> Come on over to P-Town. Greg will get you right. :beer:


I definitely will!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Claude and Anthony at Princess Anne Distributors in VA Beach are great guys and they have good stuff!


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Claude and Anthony at Princess Anne Distributors in VA Beach are great guys and they have good stuff!


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rekeene said:


> Thanks cdog. I wasn't quite sure if it was to each other so that was my mistake. I was under assumption that they were just because they were always together. Thanks for the recommendation about grafton bait and tackle. I think i'm going to try Greg's in Portsmouth tomorrow or wednesday on my day off and get the stuff from there. From what I have been hearing they have quality stuff and are real nice people.


So you are going to come on a forum and bash a place and not call the owner because you thought him and the employee you had issues with were married, and one of the big deals was you had to drive all the way from the Burg to Yorktown? And now you are willing to drive to Ptown? Hope Greg doesn't look at you wrong or you will really be howling about that drive...

BTW my only association with Bishops is I have been shopping there for 10-12 years, never been in your situation once...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Green top in Richmond....They know how to treat people and they will have what you are looking for in stock.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

try ocean east 2 in va beach. its a trip for you but they are the largest bait and tackle in the area and offer great pricing


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I am sorry. If a sales person cannot provide a pleasant experience and make a customer want to buy they should be flipping hamburgers or yard work as their profession.
There is no acceptable excuse, their behavior imperils the business.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry you had a bad day there. I have always had a good experience at Bishops.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

Well i have only been in there 1 time and they gave me a discount on a rod and didnt even know me. then the tip broke on the rod granted it was only a rod for mullet but Clay took it back on his way home and they replaced it with no problems. Great place to shop JMHO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*wallfart*

:redface:go to walmart:spam:


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

I know your pain. Being treated like an ahole by customer service personnel is all too common in the area. My experience is that getting good service and establishing a relationship where you feel like a regular is very hard. I would be hesitant to throw that out based on one bad experience, particularly after years of shopping there. Still, I don't blame you for letting them know how you feel and agree that it would be awkward having to look at that sales clerk every time you walked in the door, so it might be best to find another shop and let them learn the lesson.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been dealing with them for as long as he has been selling tackle even when he was just selling rod components. Yes Kim can get attitude and I've seen John scream and throw things when rapping a rod when something goes a "little" wrong. BUT.... I always get good deals. I laugh at them when they get like that. but I always get good deals. Matter of fact I need to go see him.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> not that at all. i had a place for many years. after you try making a living at it then come back and tell us how it worked out for ya...


I think that's kinda the point... People DON'T know. But like the guy says, it never hurts anyone to ask. If you, the retailer, can't swing it, you say no, and move on - no need to get all sore assed about it. (cause who doesn't like to get a better deal) If anyone has an attitude after that, it isn't your (the shop owner's) problem. If the customer gets an attitude for no good reason, then in some cases, it's better to run them off.

I am going out on a limb here, and giving the OP the benefit of the doubt that this is what really happened, of course.

It would be a little different if you've been in business, and asked for a discount. You have a different burden, in that matter. (the burden being your first hand knowledge) If it's as bad as you say, then shame on you. (can you say that to a shameless bastard?)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well we all have bad days that's for sure. I have seen it in local shops here that I have been going to for years. It happens. I have also seen the customer especially "the locals" come in and EXPECT to get a discount and that's BS. Your money spends the same as anyone else. Just because you live local does not mean you are entitled to a discount. I'm not saying that this is what happened here. When the clerk was asked about the discount she should have just said "NO" and left it at that. I would reach out to the owner just the same. If things work out, GREAT! If not, then you have the choice to go somewhere else.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The thing you have to realize here is that John owns the store and it's his call to set the prices based on the margins he needs to run his business on. It's not a flea market, it's a retail store. I've bought more rod building stuff, lures, hooks, line, you name it, from John because he runs a great shop and is a stand up guy when it comes to doing business. In my experience, Kim can't change the prices on things on a whim and you need to talk to John directly if you want to work a deal with him. I've done it to buy MirrOlures in bulk in the past. He is the store owner and the survival of his business is up to him, and in this economy it's probably not easy to be cutting deals for everyone who asks, especially given most tackle shop owners I've known operate on fairly small margins to begin with. 

Personally, I'd be annoyed if I had a customer come in who felt like he deserved special treatment or free items and then got an attitude because I didn't want to give them something for free. Both John and Kim have always treated me with excellent customer service and helped when I had questions, but I have had days where Kim and John both weren't very talkative. Guess what, though? They're HUMAN!  Everyone has bad days and you may have just caught her at a bad moment, then pushed it further by trying to get free line or cheaper prices. 

All that said, coming on here and blasting Bishop's is pretty tasteless, especially considering you didn't even try to talk with John directly. If you've been going there as long as you say you have and bought as much as you have, then there's obviously some loyalty there. Yet you're going to publicly bash a business, and write them off completely because of one experience that really doesn't even sound that bad? Over react much?


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

surf rat said:


> Green top in Richmond....They know how to treat people and they will have what you are looking for in stock.


X2 here. People there are awesome. They're 40 miles from my house but that's where I go.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Bottom line everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I didn't expect to get special treatment because I have shopped there before and bought several things from them. Like I stated earlier I have always had a decent experience with them that's why I have always went back to Bishops. I have not once told anyone on the forum not to shop there I simply said after this experience and as many times I have spent my hard earned money with them buying top of the line things at full price I will not be shopping there. I don't give a damn if people have mood swings and are human when you operate a business everyone that's in that business reflects your company. So if she was having a "bad day" maybe she should have stayed in the back and told me to wait for John. If it was a new employee I have never seen before that did this truthfully I would have told John about the employee and stayed a loyal customer there but reality is Kim has been there day 1 and knows better than to treat someone that way. I'm a sales manager at a timeshare resort in williamsburg and we definitely have our bad days but never take it out on a customer at all. You need to be professional in business period especially with certain clients. 

So to wrap this up Bishops is not a bad store I just had a bad experience with one employee Kim who has been there for years and I don't feel comfortable going back so I won't be. I'm glad people on here have had good experiences there as I have in the past but I'm just the type of person that if you rub me the wrong way quite frankly you can go f*@$ yourself. I can spend my money somewhere else. John has always been pleasant and the few times I have ran into JC who turned me on to avet reels when I bought three of them from there are awesome people. But just because Kim is there I won't go back. I don't feel the need to tell John and don't want to because it won't really change anything for me as far as going back there. I shouldn't have been treated that way period.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you all for all of your recommendations as well! I'm going to try out greg's and the Green top place in richmond per surf rat and surFeesher! :fishing:


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :redface:go to walmart:spam:


 Per Kim that's where I should be shopping because I simply asked is this the lowest you're willing to go. Kind of offensive when I've bought several things from them including a rod for $420 and she's treating me like a broke ass!


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Try Greg's.....been in there a couple times...he has quality gear and is a real nice guy to.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't see the issue in cutting a deal. It's not my fault the markup is limited and you can't fault me for trying to get a deal. The economy isn't hurting just a tackle shop, it's hurting everyone so good for you and trying to get a deal and it's a shame the response wasnt professional. It's not what you say, it's how you say it. 

I got a reel from Greg's and he put some 12# mono on it free of charge. I didn't ask or expect it, but he did.

It never hurts to ask


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

basstardo said:


> All that said, coming on here and blasting Bishop's is pretty tasteless, especially considering you didn't even try to talk with John directly.


It's almost as tasteless as playing fanboy... That was a pretty dramatic post. Good way to keep a non-topic alive, though...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

surf rat said:


> Green top in Richmond....They know how to treat people and they will have what you are looking for in stock.


this


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rekeene said:


> I have ran into JC who turned me on to avet reels


Tackle advice from the Son of God! SWWWEEEEEEEEEET!!!

Ask him if he prefers circle hooks or J's.... It's time to put this one to bed.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

solid7 said:


> It's almost as tasteless as playing fanboy... That was a pretty dramatic post. Good way to keep a non-topic alive, though...


Hello pot, meet kettle...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cdog said:


> Hello pot, meet kettle...


-1 for improper use of cliche...

So did you actually have a point?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Customer Service is a fragile thing............I say eff em and go else where. Who cares who has had good service there for years and years (Sorry Clay lol). Sounds about like shopping at the famous tackle shop in Buxton.

If Greg is even remotely like Randy was, Id buy from him. I think I HAVE bought from him actually, just mail ordered.

If you can't treat somebody right 100% of the time, then there are plenty of people willing to take your job and do it better.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

TreednNC said:


> Customer Service is a fragile thing............I say eff em and go else where. Who cares who has had good service there for years and years (Sorry Clay lol). Sounds about like shopping at the famous tackle shop in Buxton.
> 
> If Greg is even remotely like Randy was, Id buy from him. I think I HAVE bought from him actually, just mail ordered.
> 
> If you can't treat somebody right 100% of the time, then there are plenty of people willing to take your job and do it better.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

edit - nevermind


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> Customer Service is a fragile thing............I say eff em and go else where. Who cares who has had good service there for years and years (Sorry Clay lol). Sounds about like shopping at the famous tackle shop in Buxton.
> 
> If Greg is even remotely like Randy was, Id buy from him. I think I HAVE bought from him actually, just mail ordered.
> 
> If you can't treat somebody right 100% of the time, then there are plenty of people willing to take your job and do it better.


I have been going to Bishops for over 10 years, does Kim ever have a attitude? Yeah, but if you have never been in a tackle shop and not had your knob polished like you wanted it done and understood than you don't hang out in a tackle shop enough or you are a p*&&y.
Justin, you get a pass because you don't know what a tackle shop looks like...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Walked in there the other day for first time very nice people


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

solid7 said:


> -1 for improper use of cliche...
> 
> So did you actually have a point?


-1 for a lame ass response, go troll the open forum. Do you ever have a point?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cdog said:


> -1 for a lame ass response, go troll the open forum. Do you ever have a point?


Sure... Just pointing out (in this case) that a consumer's voice is one of his few options for recourse when a business owner acts like an asshole. It shouldn't be stifled, just because someone else doesn't agree with them. Quite frankly, it's a good thing this guy made his point - it's either valid, or it isn't, and other peoples' experiences can be guided by recalling someone else's prior experience. It's great that this shop owner has friends like you, but that doesn't mean that they may or may not be jerks.


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Why did you feel you were entitled to a discount. In my opinion he has some of the most affordable prices on rods and tackle. If you bought as much gear as you say you have Id be willing to bet he cut you a break at sometime. Think of it charging cost for everything is not a good way to stay in business. I for one will be only buying my new reels from his store. Just saying.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Samblam said:


> this


not really since they don't stock for a surfisherman. and yes I'm a regular there


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> -1 for a lame ass response, go troll the open forum. Do you ever have a point?


clay, for the new guys here, i like solid, he has a good way of keeping things moving... a point? when's the last thread that had a point????


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

this reminds me a lot of when Tres was catchin a lot of chit from folks. 

here is the MAJOR and ONLY difference. Tres had products and knowledge you could not get anywhere else.... So like him, hate him he's a beast. As far as a shop that sells bait or tackle. If you can't do customer service....... well...... there's always the interweb


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Mr. B said:


> Why did you feel you were entitled to a discount. In my opinion he has some of the most affordable prices on rods and tackle. If you bought as much gear as you say you have Id be willing to bet he cut you a break at sometime. Think of it charging cost for everything is not a good way to stay in business. I for one will be only buying my new reels from his store. Just saying.


I never felt entitled to a discount and this was the first time I actually asked for one. I have always paid full price I just didn't expect to get the type of attitude or smart comments I received from Kim. It was uncalled for.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

solid7 said:


> Sure... Just pointing out (in this case) that a consumer's voice is one of his few options for recourse when a business owner acts like an asshole. It shouldn't be stifled, just because someone else doesn't agree with them. Quite frankly, it's a good thing this guy made his point - it's either valid, or it isn't, and other peoples' experiences can be guided by recalling someone Else's prior experience. It's great that this shop owner has friends like you, but that doesn't mean that they may or may not be jerks.


Agreed and maybe splitting hairs here but Kim is not the owner of the business, and I understand the rule that 90% of people upset with a company don't call to complain but I also don't think 90% of upset customers get on the WWW and bash said business, If the OP had been doing business with the place for two years I would think that he would feel comfortable about approaching the OWNER about a bad experience. He didn't and that is his loss IMO.


NTKG said:


> clay, for the new guys here, i like solid, he has a good way of keeping things moving... a point? when's the last thread that had a point????


 Good point...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Let me go so far as to say that this thread has brought publicity to not only the business, but also the individual who made the complaint. It has told us a little bit about both of them. Ultimately, people are going to make up their own minds, anyway - so I see no harm done.

The business and the OP are either going to learn from this, or be exposed. Win-win for everyone.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Try and go anywhere on th peninsula and get all the same things that he has there not happening. Go to Greg's you will be highly disappointed with his selection compared to bishops. Or go to bass pro and try to get a 10/0 gamma j hook or a 10oz pyramid.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I hear P&S is a great place to shop.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Come on now Clay....Ive put over 5 hunert fish in the boat last 3 times Ive been out....granted I only stopped at a true tackle shop ONE time...but guess why I did that...I got SHAFTED the time before when I bought minnows there. I bought 10 dozen (from a gas station that has a little tackle, and a guy known to dip heavy and forget his count)....last time I went, I got 10 dozen, counted out, 120 exactly on the nose minnows...if I had known that, Ida bought more or went else where. Everybody that has worked in a tackle shop ( ME ME ME) knows when you dip minnows, you always give em more than they bought lol

That said, I went to the tackle shop, which is ran by a guy I used to work with at the other tackle shop, and bought 1/2lb minnows and got nearly 3/4lb 

So it aint salt, but it's still a tackle shop and a whine about something I shouldnt be whining about lol....


THat said....Frank and Frans and Ryan White and Jimmy have always made me feel like my spending my money there determined whether their rent got paid and if they ate. Always grade A service....Frisco Rod and Gun is another that nobody mentions, but I loved when I was on island. Same way. Those are some shops youve been in that have "slobbed my knob" the way I like, as you put it, it every time I went in


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

I used to work in a tackle shop and the owner would come on with sorry stories about someone buying a reel but never paying for it. He would put that out on the internet and people would take the bait and purchase said reels. He moved a crap ton of ABUs that way.


----------



## phonfish (Oct 11, 2005)

If it were me, I would stop by and talk to John about the incident. Not satisfied with his response, then go elsewhere. Until you have tried to resolve this type of problem with the owner, I don't see bringing it up on an open forum. Doesn't sound like a typical visit to Bishops.
Happened a couple of years back with an employee of a local boat dealer. The poster did a number on the dealer. When the owner got wind of it, he disiplined the "rude" employee. He also got on the forum and said he was not aware of the incident. Asked posters if there were any problems with his dealership, to notifiy him in person.


----------

